# Need help in Nashville,TN area



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2017)

Really hoping a fellow Cabe member can help me with a pick up and pack in the Nashville/Southern KY area. Of course you'd be compensated for your time and fuel. Please message me if you can help. I'll be sure to return the favor should you need help out West in SoCal. Thanks!!! Mike


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 3, 2017)

Where exactly? @fordmike65


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 3, 2017)

Someone needs to step up and help Mike on this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeBee (Sep 3, 2017)

I'll be picking up the bike for Mike tomorrow.  @ratrodz contacted me last night asking for a helping hand, so a bike in Kentucky will be making its way to California with a little help from someone in New Mexico reaching out to someone in Tennessee.


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 3, 2017)

CeeBee said:


> I'll be picking up the bike for Mike tomorrow.  @ratrodz contacted me last night asking for a helping hand, so a bike in Kentucky will be making its way to California with a little help from someone in New Mexico reaching out to someone in Tennessee.




Thanks bud! We should all be here to help each other out!!


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 3, 2017)

The Cali Cartel is far reaching and uber effective,and we also have many covert members.


----------



## CeeBee (Sep 3, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> The Cali Cartel is far reaching and uber effective,and we also have many covert members.



Didn't know I was a covert agent. Do I get a T-shirt or something?[emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 3, 2017)

CeeBee said:


> Didn't know I was a covert agent. Do I get a T-shirt or something?[emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk




@fordmike65, see what can be done.lol.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks guys!!! Almost lost this one, but through a lil networking and good bike friends, it looks like it's gonna happen!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 3, 2017)

Make sure you show us more than just a box sitting in your living room


----------



## ratrodz (Sep 3, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Make sure you show us more than just a box sitting in your living room



He'll have to get through all the girls bikes first!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2017)

The bike has been secured & should be here in the coming weeks...and no, I won't pull a "Hammond" & post pics before it's on my porch


----------



## stezell (Sep 6, 2017)

CeeBee said:


> Didn't know I was a covert agent. Do I get a T-shirt or something?[emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk



So your the one he got to pick it up. Good deal Clint.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 6, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> The bike has been secured & should be here in the coming weeks...and no, I won't pull a "Hammond" & post pics before it's on my porch



Thank goodness some guy didn't post a link on where to find it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Oct 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 690454




Come one! Lets see it already !!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)

catfish said:


> Come one! Lets see it already !!!!



OMW home with it now!


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> OMW home with it now!



New trek ??


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 10, 2017)

CeeBee said:


> Didn't know I was a covert agent. Do I get a T-shirt or something?[emoji2]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk



Clint, your just a good guy.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> New trek ??



Two!!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Two!!!



26" and 20"? Nice!! Can't wait to see!


----------



## kreika (Oct 10, 2017)

Colson imperial twin cushion?


----------



## catfish (Oct 10, 2017)

I think it's a Colson tandem. But it was cut in half to fit in two boxes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (Oct 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 690522




We're being Hammonded...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> We're being Hammonded...



At least it's actually here and not waiting to be packed and shipped. Oh, and I didn't offer it up for sale before it left the previous owners hands


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)

Great job packing this baby Clint! Your woodshop teacher would be proud! @CeeBee

Thank you Sean @stezell for the lead on this rare beauty! Without you I never would have known of it's existence


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Oct 10, 2017)

Take her bra off so we can see the goods!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)

kreika said:


> Take her bra off so we can see the goods!!!



I'm trying to but I'm so nervous my hands are shaking! Bear with me! It's my first time!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Oct 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 690538




A fancy coat hanger?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 10, 2017)

I thought it was awesome before you even realized what you were looking at.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Oct 10, 2017)

Cool! A Schwinn with a Colson head badge! Or is that a Colson wearing Schwinn gear?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 11, 2017)

Man all that build up I thought it was going to be something cool


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2017)

Jarod24 said:


> Man all that build up I thought it was going to be something cool


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 11, 2017)

Wow big guy, incredible!


----------



## catfish (Oct 11, 2017)

Nice !


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2017)

catfish said:


> Nice !



Hey Ed. Have you ever seen one of these before?? Wondering how many are out there. Maybe I should ask the Big Guy himself... @sm2501


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 11, 2017)

Do all your bikes come with Detroit license plates?


----------



## catfish (Oct 11, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Hey Ed. Have you ever seen one of these before?? Wondering how many are out there. Maybe I should ask the Big Guy himself... @sm2501




I think this is the first one I've seen, or can remember....


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 11, 2017)

Me too! great score. BTW, I need a headset like that and a fork for a ballooner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 11, 2017)

Could be the find of the year, I'm torn between this one and that Spiegel Airman Monark Speedster.


----------



## rickyd (Oct 11, 2017)

It was great for me and I didn't spend a dime!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2017)

So....wondering what the official name for this bike is? Lightweight Continental? Some form of Aristocrat since it was pictured in this 1935 Colson pamphlet/catalog?

https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/colson-aristocrat.2021/


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2019)

Bueller...Bueller....Anyone have any info on this strange Colson?


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 12, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Bueller...Bueller....Anyone have any info on this strange Colson?



You should sell me that drum/lever

I really like this bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> You should sell me that drum/lever


----------

